# XD9 Service vs xd SC for concealed carry



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I have owned the XD9 and the XD40 in the past. I loved both of these guns. It fit perfectly for my hand and felt very comfortable to shoot. I'm looking for something for concealed carry. I went to the local gun store and looked at the G26 and 27 by Glock, as well as the XD9 Sub Compact. I simply don't like the way they feel in my hand. Not very comfortable at all. My question is, how hard would it be to just get another XD Service (4") and carry that for concealment? Has anyone tried this, or I'm forced to just go with the smaller gun. If it is possible, what would be the best way to carry the larger gun? Second question... If I am forced to get the smaller model, any thoughts between the XD9 and the XD40? I know the recoil will be more, but I get extra stopping power. Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

precisioncg said:


> I have owned the XD9 and the XD40 in the past. I loved both of these guns. It fit perfectly for my hand and felt very comfortable to shoot. I'm looking for something for concealed carry. I went to the local gun store and looked at the G26 and 27 by Glock, as well as the XD9 Sub Compact. I simply don't like the way they feel in my hand. Not very comfortable at all. My question is, how hard would it be to just get another XD Service (4") and carry that for concealment? Has anyone tried this, or I'm forced to just go with the smaller gun. If it is possible, what would be the best way to carry the larger gun? Second question... If I am forced to get the smaller model, any thoughts between the XD9 and the XD40? I know the recoil will be more, but I get extra stopping power. Thanks.


If you don't like the feel of the subcompact handguns, then I would recommend staying away from them. The do feel different when firing them, and handle different as well. I used to own both the XD9 Service and XD9SC. If not using a pinky extension on the XDSC (I didn't), then it is definitely easier to conceal than the Service model. The Service model is definitely concealeable, but a good belt and holster is even more important than usual. You can conceal just about anything, if you wear the right clothes and have a good combination of equipment.

Also, I am not a fan of the 40S&W caliber in general. The muzzle flip is amplified in the smaller frame of the XDSC as well. Stopping power? :buttkick::smt033

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your search.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

precisioncg said:


> I have owned the XD9 and the XD40 in the past. I loved both of these guns. It fit perfectly for my hand and felt very comfortable to shoot. I'm looking for something for concealed carry. I went to the local gun store and looked at the G26 and 27 by Glock, as well as the XD9 Sub Compact. I simply don't like the way they feel in my hand. Not very comfortable at all. My question is, how hard would it be to just get another XD Service (4") and carry that for concealment? Has anyone tried this, or I'm forced to just go with the smaller gun. If it is possible, what would be the best way to carry the larger gun? Second question... If I am forced to get the smaller model, any thoughts between the XD9 and the XD40? I know the recoil will be more, but I get extra stopping power. Thanks.


I'm betting the subcompacts feel uncomfortable because there is no place for your pinky to rest. This is just the reality of subcompacts. You can get aftermarket mag extensions to alleviate this, something I did myself, and this improves subcompact comfort incredibly:










The extra half inch feels a lot bigger than it is!

Pearce has a line of extensions for the XD series handguns as well:

http://www.pearcegrip.com/springxd.htm

In regards to carrying compact-sized weapons, I'm assuming the XD9 "Service" model is compact-sized, similar to G19/CZ P-01/P2000. Carrying compacts is an option and I've recently decided to do this so long as I'm not in the hottest days of summer. I'll be honest, concealing a subcompact is MUCH easier than a compact, and on hot days you're going to wish you had the smallest weapon available. That being said, if you're willing to dress around a compact handgun, it is still a viable option, but it's not going to be easy when it's hot outside.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> The extra half inch feels a lot bigger than it is!


:smt017tumbleweed

Nevermind....:mrgreen::anim_lol:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt017tumbleweed
> 
> Nevermind....:mrgreen::anim_lol:


How did I allow myself to be such an easy target?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> The extra half inch feels a lot bigger than it is!


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> The extra half inch feels a lot bigger than it is!


That's what she said!!:anim_lol:


----------

